# Signs of Parasites



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a yellow lab that appears to have white stringy feces (mucus). A couple of them are skinnier than the other labs; but I think they may be females because I saw at least one of them holding. Anyway, they are very good eaters, are excited to eat, and are pretty active in the tank. They do not hide for the most part. One does take a break from the action in the tank at times. There are no sunken or bloated bellies that I can tell anyway. Just in case, I started to treat with general cure first and the second dose with seachem metro. I added epsom salt (2T. per 10 gallons) and fed lightly with green peas. They seem even more active after the treatment of epsom salt. I am doing another water change tomorrow (48hrs.). I don't want to misdiagnose and stress the fish with unnecessary interventions. My question is, could this be something else other than parasites?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are eating it is not bloat so I would not do metronidazole. Maybe just do the Epsom salt.

Save the meds for when you have a diagnosis else they will not work when you need them.


----------



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> If they are eating it is not bloat so I would not do metronidazole. Maybe just do the Epsom salt.
> 
> Save the meds for when you have a diagnosis else they will not work when you need them.


Thank you for your input. Would epsom salt baths for the tank be best done for only a couple of days at a time? I just don't want to overdo it. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With Africans, Epsom salt can be used as a permanent additive to increase water hardness.

What is your test result for GH? From the tank? From the tap?

You have already added it correct? Once you start getting normal feces, you can decide based on the hardness whether to omit the Epsom salts from new water during partial water changes, or keep it as a permanent additive.


----------



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> With Africans, Epsom salt can be used as a permanent additive to increase water hardness.
> 
> What is your test result for GH? From the tank? From the tap?
> 
> You have already added it correct? Once you start getting normal feces, you can decide based on the hardness whether to omit the Epsom salts from new water during partial water changes, or keep it as a permanent additive.


I have a 75 gallon aquarium with approximately 61 gallons water after accounting for rocks and substrate. After adding 2T. Epsom salt per 10gallons, the GH was raised from 160 (tap) to 392. I added it Sunday over a period of 5hrs. I will be doing a partial water change today.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you getting normal feces? If not I would keep the Epsom salts level when you do your water change.


----------



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

Not quite yet. It is not as stringy or long; but it is 1/4 inch, short, white, and hairlike. I'll keep it at the same GH when I do the water change. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The length is not important. Thick and food colored is what you want.


----------



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks for your help. I learned a lot.


----------



## chefdanrd (Apr 26, 2019)

Update: Ever since I started using epsom salt on a more consistent basis the stringy white feces are resolved. I am also feeding green peas once a week and changed the food up a little. I am mixing 2 parts NLS cichlid formula with 1 part algaemax. The fish seem to be more attracted to the food now and are eating well!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good news!


----------



## madeline (Dec 6, 2021)

It is highly unlikely that these are not parasites, but something else. If you say that after adding epsom salt they became more mobile, this is a very good sign. Because usually with diseases associated with parasites, animals become more lethargic and immobile, that is, less active. I think the best solution would be to give them an antiparasitic medicine. Niclosamide, an old and time-tested remedy, is a very good choice - https://www.niclosam.com/product/niclosamide-powder/. This medication is available in both tablets and powder form, so there will definitely be no problems with use. You just mix the product into their food, they eat it, and after a week, maximum two, they should feel much better.


----------

